

Show HN: SeniorTracer - passive monitoring for elderly people - mping
http://seniortracer.com/sensorweb/main?view=chLang&lang=UK

======
mping
This is my friend's weekend project, but I find the idea interesting. It was
originally made because of his elderly relative.

